# Open carry holsters with a card slot?



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

Are there any open carry holsters with a slot that can hold a couple of cards?

Correct me if I'm being impractical or just too much of a new shooter but I think it would be nice to have a spot to easily hold my range membership card, ID and a credit card.

Do these things exist?


----------



## gothcopter (Jul 3, 2013)

You really shouldn't be reaching near your gun during casual interactions. Folks might get the wrong impression. I'd advise against storing anything else on your belt near your holster.


----------



## SpringShot (Apr 15, 2014)

That makes perfect sense.
I need to stop posting before fully awake!


----------

